# Alaska's Magnificent Coastline



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2021)

Some interesting info and photos of the coastline of Alaska in this link.
https://www.amusingplanet.com/2015/09/alaska-magnificent-coastline.html


> The project was developed in 1989 in order to access damage caused by the Exxon Valdez oil spill. Since then it has been used to gather habitat information of plants, animals and fishes, review applications for industrial permits, assess the risks posed by eroding shorelines and rising sea levels, and monitor the spread of invasive species and marine debris. These images along with useful data were long available to the public, but it’s the first time they are available on an interactive website, not unlike Google Earth.
> 
> The images themselves are some of the finest examples of scientific photography. Although shot primarily to help professionals manage the resources in this area of the planet, the exquisite colors, contours, and textures in these beautiful images can help us all appreciate the fragile environment that is slowly being destroyed by rising seas, increasing industrial development and human-made disasters.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 23, 2021)

Extraordinary!

Looks like a fisherman's dream, SeaBreeze!


----------



## Gaer (Feb 24, 2021)

Yes!  I drove up to Alaska and spent close to a year traveling solo all through it!  It was remarkable!  
The fish: salmon and Halibut are HUGE and they even jump in your boat!
Goldmined above Fairbanks and drove to Skagway and Dyea;  it was the trip of a lifetime!
The people who live there are the finest people anywhere!   Alaska is wild, untamed,, rugged, savage, thrilling!
I never wanted to leave!
In fact, I went back there to live for years.  I only left because the earthquake hit my old cabin in California.
if you want an adventure, go to Alaska!  You'll love it!


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 24, 2021)

Gaer you are to be admired for your sense of challenge and courage. Traveling solo in Alaska is not like walking the city streets solo.
I'm addicted to TV shows like Life Below Zero, Port Protection Alaska and Mountain Men but I confess the solo life in that freezing climate is not for me. The people featured in those shows are forever stating one can die anytime they don't respect the natural climate and waters there. Add to how tough it is to live every day life there is enough to keep me away.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 24, 2021)

I confess to never watching those shows.  The REAL people of Alaska are wonderful!  If you pull over at the side of the road, twenty cars will stop and ask if you need help!
Anchorage is NEAR Alaska but is more like Seattle!  Only if you live in the bush, do you have challenges.  
The men start readying for winter in July or August.  I don't know the men they portray on the "shows" but the men I met take care of business.  They're not wimps by any means and were gentlemen in every respect, with they had an outdoor spirit.
I have to say, I had  some scary incidents where I almost lost my life but you find out what you're made of, test your mettle!
Something I needed to know!  
I grew up in Montana and I found Montana much colder than Alaska, unless you get up by Barrows.  That's insane cold!


----------

